# Suggestions



## MaidenScotland

It's Friday and I am looking for suggestions to pass the time.
I cant leave Cairo as I am on call,
I am on my own
Im middle aged, I dont want to go to eat or shop.
I dont want to go to the pyramids or the museum.
I do all the touristy stuff when we have visitors,

If I was in London I would probably go for a trip on a river boat then buy something for a picnic and the daily paper and go and sit in the park, weather permitting. If it was raining I would still do the river trip then perhaps go to the cinema or the theatre.

So any suggestions that a woman on her own can do would be very welcome.


----------



## khater

yes,well sry for late reply but this might work for next fridays u can go to al azhar park usually there r families there on fridays and they make asmall picnic also weather there is a bit cooler than cairo and its more windy too
its in salah salem road between citadel and al hussaien


----------



## queenie40something

Hi thats exactly what I do on a Saturday afternoon - walk along the Thames, people watch, feed the ducks, go for Tapas and Sangria looking out on the Thames - bliss!


----------



## queenie40something

khater said:


> yes,well sry for late reply but this might work for next fridays u can go to al azhar park usually there r families there on fridays and they make asmall picnic also weather there is a bit cooler than cairo and its more windy too
> its in salah salem road between citadel and al hussaien


Hi the park looks lovely - found their website Azhar Park


----------



## Beatle

I love Al Azhar Park - it's so peaceful (despite the number of people) and you can sit and have a cup of coffee in the cafes, look over Cairo and generally watch the world go by


----------



## Beatle

The other thing I enjoy doing in Cairo on my own is to pay for day entry to one of the hotel swimming pools and I just sit and read under a big umbrella - it often feels like I am not in Cairo as it is quite peaceful


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

I have been to the park, but I cant do this on my own, tried it 3 times and get so much hassle from men, lol I could really vain from the young men that approach me telling me they love me and I am so beautiful.
I have a pool so no need to go to a hotel
I need something that I can go and do on my own without hassle


----------



## queenie40something

LOL is there such a place in Egypt??


----------



## MaidenScotland

lol exactly queenie, but then again there are a couple of people in here who tell me yes they can go on local buses etc without being hassled.
The truth is for such a huge city there is very little to do.
I have been ten pin bowling here and the lanes etc are a disgrace, chips out of the balls, just wear what shoes u have on etc etc.


----------



## Shaanz

MaidenScotland said:


> It's Friday and I am looking for suggestions to pass the time.
> I cant leave Cairo as I am on call,
> I am on my own
> Im middle aged, I dont want to go to eat or shop.
> I dont want to go to the pyramids or the museum.
> I do all the touristy stuff when we have visitors,
> 
> If I was in London I would probably go for a trip on a river boat then buy something for a picnic and the daily paper and go and sit in the park, weather permitting. If it was raining I would still do the river trip then perhaps go to the cinema or the theatre.
> 
> So any suggestions that a woman on her own can do would be very welcome.


Ever since moving to Egypt I feel like i've lost my independence. I don't believe that there is a place i can go where i will not be hassled. I honestly cannot think of anything to recommend to you that you can do on your own. I miss home at times like these...where i could go anywhere by myself, without a care in the world. If you do come across something ...let me know. I could do with some alone time....outside of my apartment..lol.


----------



## Beatle

To be honest, I don't think there is anywhere you can go without being hassled. Even if I go to the 5 star hotels on my own, I am viewed with suspicion! I guess I have just learnt to ignore the hassle in Egypt (most of the time!)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Shaanz,

Yes it is such a shame that we feel this way, I could go anywhere on my own in the UK and France. Truth to be told there is very little to do in this huge city, other than eating.
We don't all want to join a gym I tried this once for aerobics and what a laugh it was, it never started on time, mothers would bring their children and we would even wait for people to finish praying. Other than standing on the bridges what else is there to do? I have been here for years and still can't find anything.
It would be great to just go for a walk


----------



## adamwxy

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi MS
> You can definitely go for a boat ride. fallucca ride on nile.
> if you want I can join you on friday.
> cheers
> adam


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Adam,

Thanks for your kind offer, I often go on the Nile a group of us hire the Christina boat and go for a sail, my problem is I am looking for something that I can go and do on my own and I cant think of one thing lol.
Are you new to Cairo? do you live downtown or nearby?


----------



## New Gal

Maiden, can you not just put in an iPod / MP3, ignore the stares and walk to your heart's content?

I have always walked around alone in Egypt and yes the hassle is there, but I have never allowed it to stop me from going anywhere or doing anything I want. I have travelled alone mostly and can honestly say that some of the hassle in England is a million times worse!


----------



## khater

i dont c it that bad maiden,know am a guy and a local but have many forign female friends who can manage it and stayed for yrs,yes bad things happen but still u can manage it and with little experience u can avoid or overcome it.about privacy and own space well,thats how things go on in middle east or at least here,people r more friendly than europe but u have less space too.welcome to meditrenean or southern medi.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been here for many years so I am quite familiar with the culture, yes the hassle bothers me and no I wouldn't walk around by myself I was molested in the lift of the last building I lived in so yes I am wary.
Khater Im sorry but I just dont believe you have many foreign female friends, cos if you did you wouldnt be in here touting for them


----------



## New Gal

Sorry to hear of your experiences, I am moving to Egypt myself soon and hope that I don’t have that happen to me. I do stand by my comments though, some of the things that men say or do in England is just as bad if not worse, don’t want to generalise but these are usually men from other countries that have come to the UK as refugees or whatever but it not exclusive to them. As I’ve said, have walked about on my own plenty in Egypt and other countries and had lots of hassle but its not stopped me and isn’t stopping me from moving.

Maybe the fact that Cairo is the capital and so is as bad as say London in terms of crime rates etc?

Anyway, Maiden, really hope it improves for you and you find things to do. Cairo isn’t somewhere I can help with I’m afraid.

And Khater, I have to agree with Maiden, I read your first post and stopped myself from replying in a sarcastic manner, each to their own.


----------



## adamwxy

Hi Maiden,
Thanks for your reply. I am new to Cairo and live 6 Oct. Downtown is far and only visit during weekends. As suggested by Newgal may be use the MP3 or Ipod and have a walk around or if you interesetd may be knitting or draw a painting.
Regards
adam


----------



## MaidenScotland

Adam I was out in 6th of October today delivering food parcels for ramadan, nice place but way too far out for me. Im an old woman adam but if you want to PM me I will give you the name and address of a british place to go, lol dont worry im not looking for a date 
NewGal there is lots of crime here, thing is the government doesn't print the real figures, same as they say there is no aids in Egypt and yet as a foreigner we have to take an aids test each year to get our work permits, so it must just be foreigners who have aids, they also tell you there are no homosexuals in Egypt, well you just have to walk over the bridge at night to see the rent boys looking for business.
There was a time that I never heard of anyone being mugged, I can tell you of 7 incidents in the last 6 months. I know the brother of the woman who was stabbed to death in front of her children.... a disgruntled exemployee and I could go on and on
Gal... I know all these things happen in the UK but at least there we acknowledge that they happen, Cairo is no worse than any other capital but it is no safer either and that is what worries me on a board like this, people try and make out the place is really safe and you have no need to worry, sorry but thats not the way it is. I have lived here for years and I used to live above a police station and used to see the truck loads of prisoners on a daily basis, and there were/are plenty of them


----------



## MaidenScotland

btw khater..... you wont find anyone more friendly than the Scots and the Irish., and they befriend you for the right reasons!!


----------



## adamwxy

HI MS<
Thanks for the info. please send me the name of place.
would love a good conversation over cuppa, I am Old too.
although Old is gold
regards
adam


----------



## khater

maiden so u think am here after female friends ..thanks for ur opinion,but u dont know me and its clrearly u dont know that much about how r things here.this forum isnot supposed to be offending some nationaliotes or defending others,no one mentioned scots or irsih ,i have huge experience with many nationalities specially british commanwealth,stayed enough in dubai and abraod to know to judge people by their acts and personalioties not by nationalities.
btw my girlfriend is spanish and we r marrying soon,and the only reason am here is to help people living or plannning to loive here as i c u guys as guests and wanted to be nice to u and be friends,am not after ur money or short term relations or anything thank God I have a good job,business and a girl i love.
and most friendly people r meditreneans i have had alot of bad experiences with others in dubai but after all its not a rule we r all humans some r good and some r bad just we shouldnt isulate ourselves assuming everyone wants to use us,if kits that bad here then why have u been living all these yrs here?


----------



## New Gal

Maiden, just wanted to say that in no way did I mean to portray that your issue wasn’t serious. Safety is imperative and feeling unsafe as you do must be awful, its definitely on my mind as I don’t even look British/European even though I am and so am sometimes viewed as a local. Until I open my mouth of course lol.

All the best to you.

Khater, good luck with your marriage to the Spanish lady, hope it works out. Guess you've proved us all wrong that you are into foreign ladies hey? [is there a roll eyes emoticon on here by the way?]


----------



## khater

thanks,but its not about foreign or not we r all humans.shes a meditreanean shes very nice beleive me theres much comman between meditreaneans ,its just iff. language thats all


----------



## New Gal

It is about whether someone is foreign or not as there is a perception, maybe not in your case I don’t know, that marriage to a foreigner is a passport to a better life.

And also, what will happen to all the Egyptian girls if all the men marry foreign ladies? It’s a problem we are seeing in the UK at the moment where men prefer to marry from their parent’s country of origin rather than their British born peers.


----------



## khater

a better life or not depending on if we will be happy together or not,hopefully we will,but mostly we will be staying here,am not seeking immigration,i do have a very good life here and chnces i cant get in spain or euope.
i think even for 2nd and 3rd generation of immigrants theres still a cultural diff. maybe cuase many eastern ones r still isolating themselves and living in their own communities
but i like mixing with epople and guess this integration can make a better world and let people know about others.anyway for me shes almost egyptian just has to work on her acent lol


----------



## New Gal

Instead of "working on her" why not marry a native then??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Now I am wondering why you dont think you will get a visa for Spain, have you tried before and been refused? Why do you think countries in the west veto so many visa applications from Egyptians? Why even if you marry a westerner is it hard to get a visa?
Maybe the embassies are not as stupid as the girls that get fooled.

I live here because I have a very good life and I earn great money, but my employer funds this and they also shelter me from alot of the daily grind. I will be honest and say there is no way I would live here without the backup of my employer.
I cannot be bothered with the hands out syndrome, or the fact that if you have a workman in your apartment you must leave the door open, now that is something you would never think to do in the UK, I would never follow a workman around in the UK, and have often gone out for the day and left them to it, again something I would not do here.


----------



## New Gal

Maiden, I know exactly how you feel. I have stopped posting on a different forum because of the stupidity and judgment of some women, these are white, non Muslim ladies married to Egyptians who think that because I don’t feel that my self respect and worth is tied to a headscarf, I am some loose woman! I’ve been told I will get raped because I go clubbing and look Egyptian and as for leaving the door open when a workman is there because the neighbours may talk nonsense….!!!!!

I love Egypt and have mostly been treated in a lovely manner by the locals, its mainly the expats that have made me feel negative about Egypt and its people although the gender relations leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## khater

MAIDEN...why do u keep jumping to conclusions,i did visit spain yrs before,for now i didnt try getting a visa,althpough i can get it easily but am not planning to go there for the time being.am really getting tired of this maiden,i dont have to defend myself here and u dont know how i think or what r my plans nor who r my friends.NEWGAL,am not working on anyone,simply i met someone we liekd eachother and decided to live togther .sry for trying to be helpful to people here and for trying to share a converstaion with u.


----------



## New Gal

Whatever dude


----------



## khater

no hard feelings guys,am leaving to the field now,c u guys after a week inshala.


----------



## Beatle

I thought this was a forum for swapping tips/advice about life in Egypt. Since when did it become acceptable to be racist in posts or insulting to other posters? I know nothing about Khater, his motives for being on this site or his potential marriage. However, I don't understand why he is being subjected to criticism and insinuation about his motives and his forthcoming marriage.

We all have our opinions and differing experience about life in Egypt but how does it assist anyone if posts are filled with racism and pointless criticism of Egyptians and Egyptian society?


----------



## horemhebstomb

New Gal said:


> Maiden, I know exactly how you feel. I have stopped posting on a different forum because of the stupidity and judgment of some women, these are white, non Muslim ladies married to Egyptians who think that because I don’t feel that my self respect and worth is tied to a headscarf, I am some loose woman! I’ve been told I will get raped because I go clubbing and look Egyptian and as for leaving the door open when a workman is there because the neighbours may talk nonsense….!!!!!
> 
> I love Egypt and have mostly been treated in a lovely manner by the locals, its mainly the expats that have made me feel negative about Egypt and its people although the gender relations leave a lot to be desired.



It is racist to refer to someone (as you call it) 'white' :rant:
So non white moslem woman, just because someone is white does not make them stupid and lacking in judgment. It seems to me that you are the one who is showing your stupidity and racism here.


----------



## horemhebstomb

Beatle said:


> I thought this was a forum for swapping tips/advice about life in Egypt. Since when did it become acceptable to be racist in posts or insulting to other posters? I know nothing about Khater, his motives for being on this site or his potential marriage. However, I don't understand why he is being subjected to criticism and insinuation about his motives and his forthcoming marriage.
> 
> We all have our opinions and differing experience about life in Egypt but how does it assist anyone if posts are filled with racism and pointless criticism of Egyptians and Egyptian society?


I'm disgusted by this New Gals remark too. So much so I only read this forum and don't post but registered just to write my complaint.
I'm sick to death of these racists remarks on the forums, and I bet that this non white moslem New Gal would the the first in the queue to scream racism if someone said the same to her.
This poor man should make a complaint to the moderator. I hope he is not put off by her comments and leaves
Egypt could certainly do without New Gal.


----------



## horemhebstomb

New Gal said:


> Instead of "working on her" why not marry a native then??


NATIVE!!!!!!

how rude and offensive of you


----------



## queenie40something

I think the thread should go back to the originators question.


----------



## Veronica

This thread is degenerating into personal abuse so I am closing it.


----------

